# fixer les icones du bureau



## Darfox (12 Août 2006)

Yop

Voilà mon problème, je voudrais arrivé à ce que les icones du bureau qui soit déjà placé genre le DD externe en haut à gauche se remette en haut à gauche une fois qu'il est remonté.

Je ne sais pas si c'est possible mais ça serait bien pratique car à chaque fois tous les icones se replace les uns en dessous des autres en haut à droite.

Merci d'avance


----------



## pascalformac (12 Août 2006)

Bonjour
ca c'est normal 
si tu n'as pas regl&#233; tes preferences du finder
verifies si par hasard sur le menu finder / presentation / options de presentation
tu n'aurais pas " align&#233;s sur la grille" de coch&#233;
ou
 "rang&#233;s par " de coch&#233;

joue avec les options pour prendre ce qu te convient


----------



## Dos Jones (12 Août 2006)

Darfox a dit:
			
		

> Yop
> 
> Voil&#224; mon probl&#232;me, je voudrais arriv&#233; &#224; ce que les icones du bureau qui soit d&#233;j&#224; plac&#233; genre le DD externe en haut &#224; gauche se remette en haut &#224; gauche une fois qu'il est remont&#233;.
> 
> ...


Si tu faisais un tour dans le menu du Finder "Pr&#233;sentation/Afficher les options de pr&#233;sentation..." tu trouverais peut-&#234;tre ton bonheur en faisant des essais divers et avari&#233;s... 

Modo dit : pascalformac est pri&#233; de taper plus lentement &#224; l'avenir...


----------



## Darfox (12 Août 2006)

J'avais d&#233;j&#224; test&#233; et m&#234;me en d&#233;cochant les 2 cases : Align&#233;s les icones sur la grilles et Ranger par ... &#231;a ne marche pas, il se met toujours &#224; la queue.


----------



## pascalformac (12 Août 2006)

alors tu as peut etre des fichiers corrompus

je pense en particulier &#224;
_
 com.apple.finder.plist ou com.apple.desktop.plist_



 moyen de savoir
tester la disposition-pr&#233;sentation sur un autre compte user
si l&#224; ca passe c'est que tu as un truc qui flanche sur ton compte

et &#224; ce moment l&#224; 
eventuellement 
tu devrais d&#233;placer ou jeter  la finder plist, redemarrer , tu auras un fichier neuf


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (12 Août 2006)

c'est normal, a chaque fois que tu reboot, télécharges quelque chose ou ouvre une session, elle se remettront a droite. Ils ont le même problème sur Mac NN. J'ai le souvenir d'une bidouille via le terminal, j'essaie de te retrouver ca.


----------



## pascalformac (12 Août 2006)

thumb , ca doit concerner que certains OS 
car moi je n'ai pas du tout ce probleme l&#224; ( en panther)
A t&#233;lechargement ou redemarrage les icones restent l&#224; o&#249; moi j'ai choisi qu'elles se mettent.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (13 Août 2006)

Hello Pascal  

Cette bidouille permettait de les avoir a gauche a chaque rédemarrage, et en ayant coché "alignées sur la grille" dans les options de présentation.

Hélas, je n'ai toujours pas retrouvé ce lien.


----------



## pascalformac (13 Août 2006)

je comprends tumb
_(ch&#233; p&#244; pourquoi j'ai mis un h , avant , d&#233;sol&#233_

Par d&#233;faut OSX aligne le desktop &#224; droite
( par opposition &#224; windows qui aligne &#224; gauche)

changer le positionnement  par d&#233;faut  requiert de changer  au minimum des  lignes de code  &#224; la racine.
Risqu&#233; si on est pas hyper bon.

Je joue la s&#233;curit&#233;.
Je maintiens ce que je dis. 
Si Darfox regle bien ses preferences  et aligne les icones  &#224; la main &#224; gauche , l'OS respectera le positionnement  , manuellement r&#233;gl&#233;, et ce m&#234;me apres redemarrage , tel&#233;chargement etc

Cela fait des ann&#233;es que j'ai un set d'icones en bas &#224; droite et je peux compter sur les doigts d'une main le nombre de fois o&#249; j'ai du re-regler

c'est plus facile &#224; faire et moins risqu&#233; qu'une modif de code bidouill&#233;e  &#224; la racine


----------



## Darfox (13 Août 2006)

pascalformac a dit:
			
		

> Si Darfox regle bien ses preferences  et aligne les icones  à la main à gauche , l'OS respectera le positionnement  , manuellement réglé, et ce même apres redemarrage , teléchargement etc



Le problème que j'ai ne concerne pas le redémarrage (en fait j'ai jamais redémarré depuis que j'ai les icones sur la gauche).
Mais j'ai plusieur DD externe que je ne laisse pas branché en permanance. Si je place l'icone d'un DD à gauche, que je l'ejecte ensuite puis que je le re-monte et bien l'icone ne se remet pas où il était mais à la queue en haut à gauche (même en aillant décoché les 2 options : aligné et rangé par ...).


----------



## AuGie (13 Août 2006)

Je vais deplacer dans le sous forum customisation, c'est plus en rapport avec le sujet du fil


----------



## pascalformac (13 Août 2006)

Darfox a dit:
			
		

> Le probl&#232;me que j'ai ne concerne pas le red&#233;marrage (en fait j'ai jamais red&#233;marr&#233; depuis que j'ai les icones sur la gauche).
> Mais j'ai plusieur DD externe que je ne laisse pas branch&#233; en permanance. Si je place l'icone d'un DD &#224; gauche, que je l'ejecte ensuite puis que je le re-monte et bien l'icone ne se remet pas o&#249; il &#233;tait mais &#224; la queue en haut &#224; gauche (m&#234;me en aillant d&#233;coch&#233; les 2 options : align&#233; et rang&#233; par ...).


Ben l&#224; c'est tout aussi normal et en m&#234;me temps curieux 
normal qu'apr&#232;s avoir &#233;ject&#233; , et remis le volume ce DD soit mis en queue ( c'est le dernier arriv&#233 

et curieux puisque tu   as d&#233;j&#224; les icones &#224; gauche qu'il se colle &#224; gauche et pas &#224; droite 
mais tant mieux , il te suffit de le d&#233;placer en hauteur

Un tour de passe passe 
 tu peux eventuellement  mieux differencier visuellement  les icones de tes DD, ca te permettrait de m&#233;moriser tr&#232;s vite DD 1 , 2 ; 3 etc
( une pizza , un fruit ou que sais je)  

il me semble avoir d&#233;j&#224; vu des icones costumis&#233;es de DD  avec DANS l'icone des numeros  ou nom de DD


----------



## Darfox (13 Août 2006)

Oups j'ai fais une bétise, en fait il ne se place pas à gauche mais bien à droite. Désolé une chtite erreur d'inattention.

Le problème n'est pas de savoir quel DD il s'agit car ils ont des icones différents, c'était juste une question de présentation.


----------

